# First time



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

At my local range we have an informal .22 competion every Friday night. Everyone puts in $5 and the winner takes all. After the contest everyone shoots other guns and does a little practicing. A few of the guys let me shoot some of their 1911's. I am a fairly new shooter and have never owned a 1911, nor shot a .45. I shoot .22's, have a S&W 686, and a Glock 17. The guys let me use their Colts. One was an older Gold Cup and the other was a newer model. Both very nice. Wow, very nice. Sweet 2# triggers, felt great, 2" group at 30' the first time I touched the pistol. I may be in love. If I only had the $.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I remember the first time I picked up a 1911. There really is nothing like it. But you can tell where so many other guns get their designs from the 1911.

You DO know though now the only way to subdue your new growing 1911 infection is to get two 1911's and and call me in the morning.:anim_lol: Maybe a silver bullet..I'm really not sure. It's chronic like the Rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree thats why i am getting one for now


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Another one is bitten!!!
Same thing happened to me. I was enjoying my Ruger P345 at the range and got to talking with another guy. So he says, here, try mine! Well, within a week I had ordered my own 1911. Funny.....I don't shoot that other pistol much anymore. There is something special about a 1911.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own 13 pistols and 6 of them are 1911's or clones. One gun I own is a FIE Derringer that I never shoot. So I guess it doesn't count. o then 12 pistols and half are 1911's..heh. 2-3 more I think Ill be good. That's what ?I keep telling my self anyway.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Another one is bitten!!!
> Same thing happened to me. I was enjoying my Ruger P345 at the range and got to talking with another guy. So he says, here, try mine! Well, within a week I had ordered my own 1911. Funny.....I don't shoot that other pistol much anymore. There is something special about a 1911.


Expanding on the above: There is a reason it has endured for as long as it has. The 1911 is everything a pistol should be and none of the stuff it shouldn't be. The safeties are were they should be and the pistol is ready at the bat of an eye for action if it is carried "Cocked & Locked" yet is as safe as anything out there. It points naturally for most. The weight, balance and size are close to perfect. The pistol is a work of genius. To some it is the perfect combat pistol. Not many fire arms designed that long ago are still being made. Some things are just *"RIGHT"* and the 1911 is one of them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, when you think about it there have been very few changes over all this time. and you can look at so many other weapons and see where the 1911 was a major influence.


----------

